# Question about Colnago Tecnos Tubing



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi folks

I've read that Colnago Tecnos started out with EL OS tubing, then switched to Tecnos tubing. I'm assuming the "OS" in EL OS means oversize, and therefore Tecnos bikes with EL OS have oversize tubing.

Does anyone know if Tecnos tubing is also oversize? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Not entirely sure. I've a pre-2000 Tecnos (in fact, 1999 model) and I think the change 2000 onwards was a change removing the rider weight restriction, nothing to do with over-sized tubes, etc. Certainly the tubes are not OS in anyway. God, it's a great frame.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

This thread will help no end: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...ympic-vs-master-x-light-vs-tecnos-277306.html


----------

